# Crust on Polyurethane



## UNCLE STUMPY (Feb 20, 2009)

*I read in a WW magazine somewhere about shooting a puff of some product into your polyurethan can before sealing it, which will prevent a skin from forming on the polyurethane.*

*It seems that oxgen is the culprit and whatever this stuff is, it replaces the oxygen in the can to prevent crusting. After awhile the poly gets thick and gooey.*

*Does anyone know what this aerosol product is?*

*Thank you, Uncle Stumpy*


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's called Bloxygen. This site tells all.


----------



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

Bloxygen is actually argon gas. It's inert, and heavier than air; it displaces the lighter air in the open can, and, since it's inert, will not chemically react with the polyurethane (crust).

Argon is available (cheap, compared to Bloxygen) at any welding supply house. The problems would be getting a small bottle of it and getting the pressure off the bottle down to a useable level.

kreuzie


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

They used to advertise the heck out of this stuff when it first came out. I know it's still available but does it work? Anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## kreuzie (Jan 10, 2008)

I also heard or read somewhere that those "canned air" dusters used for cleaning computer keyboards will work.

They don't.


kreuzie


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I have never used it*

but it sounds like it ought to work. 
The next best way to exclude air from the can is to add glass marbles to help fill up the can. I have never tried it because finishes never sit around here very long. 
Two things that I do to help my varnishes and poly last longer are to take a small nail and punch several holes around the top of the can where the lid sets into. It's like a small trough area where the extra varnish collects and cant drain back into the can. The nail holes act as drain holes and when this area does not collect poly the lid will sit down tighter. Then I also put my can into a 1 gal size zip lock baggy and press out all of the air before I zip. This is a back-up for any small areas that the lid does not fit exactly tight on and prevents more air from getting in. 

Instead of a baggy, some people store the can upside down. That is too scarey for me.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A poor man's substitute is exhaling into the can. The air coming from your lungs is not as rich in oxygen as fresh air. I also punch nail holes in the can.

G


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*George*

I work with a lot of guys that *inhale* from the can.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

That probably works too, creates a vacuum. :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

bzbatl said:


> That probably works too, creates a vacuum. :laughing:


Would you care to say just where that vacuum is located?

G


----------

